# Game 4: Heat @ Hornets



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When/Where: 8 p.m., New Orleans Arena.

Broadcast: TV - {tvslw}{tvucw}{tvnrw}{tvtlw}{tvncw}{tvtrw}. Radio - WIOD (610-AM), WBZT (1230-AM), WACC (830-AM, Spanish).

About the Heat: The Heat is coming off Saturday's 77-71 loss in New Orleans, which left it with a 2-1 lead in the best-of-7 opening-round playoff series. The games mark the first time the Heat has held the opposition below 80 points in three consecutive playoff games. The 15 rebounds by forward Caron Butler on Saturday were five off Rony Seikaly's franchise playoff record. The six offensive rebounds by center Brian Grant tied his career playoff high. Forward Lamar Odom has committed seven turnovers twice in the series, in Games 1 and 3. Butler (heel) and Odom (eye) will both start. Guard Bimbo Coles and forwards John Wallace and Jerome Beasley are not on the playoff roster.

About the Hornets: Forwards Robert Traylor and David West have combined to shoot .643 from the field over the series' first three games, with the rest of the Hornets shooting a combined .310. Former Heat power forward P.J. Brown is averaging 4.7 offensive rebounds in the series. The Hornets limited the Heat to eight fast-break points in Game 3 after allowing 18 in each of the first two games. Of Baron Davis' 49 shots in the series, 22 have been 3-point attempts. The Hornets have struggled in third quarters in the series, outscored 23-13.7 in the period over the first three games. Davis (ankle), David Wesley (toe) and Darrell Armstrong (ankle) are probable. Guard Courtney Alexander and forward Jamal Mashburn are not on the playoff roster.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heatbox27apr27,0,3364252.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT vs New Orleans @ New Orleans Arena – Apr. 27, 2004 – 8:00 PM (Eastern)
TV: TNT – Gary Bender, John Thompspn, Rex Chapman, Craig Sager; Sunshine Network – Eric Reid and Mike Fratello/Tony Fiorentino
Radio: WIOD 610 AM (Mike Inglis), WBZT 1230 AM, WACC 830 AM (Jose Paneda) 
Series Notes: Your Miami HEAT are looking to take a commanding 3-1 lead inthe series tonight. The New Orleans Hornets came a step closer to evening the series with a 77-71 win over the HEAT at home. The Hornets took advantage of a poor shooting effort by the HEAT, who shot 32.9% (25-76) from the field for the game. New Orleans led by as many as 15 points in the first half, and took a 41-29 lead into halftime. Baron Davis was hard to shut down in the first half, scoring 17 points in the first two quarters. The HEAT stepped up their game in the second half, with the help of Caron Butler and Lamar Odom, who scored 17 and 13 points in the half, respectively. With the Hornets leading 57-50 to start the final frame, Miami closed to the gap to just four points with 8:23 remaining. With 7:04 left, Odom took an elbow to the face, and had to leave the game, receiving six stitches above his left eye. The HEAT closed the gap to within two points on two occasions, the most recent with 1:47 left, but New Orleans was able to respond and make their free throws down the stretch. Caron Butler recorded the HEAT’s only 20-point, 15-rebound performance in HEAT playoff history, with 24 points and 15 boards. Lamar Odom scored 18 points, while Brian Grant pulled down 11 rebounds. Rafer Alston came off the bench to score 10 points. The Hornets were led by Baron Davis and David Wesley, who scored 21 and 18 points, respectively. 










http://www.nba.com/heat/history/mia_v_noh.html


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

to win we will need Wade and Odom to have rebound games offensively...we cannot win with Wade scoring 2 points, and Odom shooting the low percentage he did the other day. After a loss we always come to play. We havent lost 2 straght games in a while, and that should continue tonight


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we need this game. all im hoping for is more energy this game. Game 3 looked like hornets were faster and more energy. we have to match their intensity and come out on the offensive.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

game time!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom has to score
Jones has to hit open shots
Wade has to attack the basket--Wade needs to respond to being questioned after game 3
Grant needs to keep up the pressure on Magloire
Caron needs to keep playing how he's been playing...



Limit their guards and we win


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron is leading the league in steals in the playoffs at 3 a game!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how about Caron's Key's to a Win:

1. Attack the Rim
2. Match their intensity
3. Win the Rebounding Battle


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

9-8 Heat

7:30 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 early fouls on PJ Brown


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

very good start for the Heat...

we're hitting shots 

13-10 Heat 5:40 left


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

davis with the trey ball, wesley with the follow up 2. 15-13 hornets


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

butlers lookin real good out there, this is gonna be one hell of a physical and excitin game, you just gotta love it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i wish Wade got some respect on the court...the official call a foul as soon as Davis screams but Wade can't get a call.....West even gets calls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

unless he does something to change my mind, I've decided not to resign Skip


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lynch is just puttin the heat on you guys, literally. thats one of the last guys you scout on the hornets in terms of the offensive end, but when he starts makin some shots he really does throw a wrench in the works for the opposing team.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

grant has to make an easy layup


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ATTACK THE BASKET! QUIT SHOOTING 3s!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

all these fouls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it'd be nice if Odom could get the same calls the Hornets stars do....I mean when the refs are anticipating offensive fouls on our best player against an average rookie....its pathetic


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

22-17 Hornets

End of 1st


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

anyone who wants to talk about the game...we got a game chat going on AOL Messenger...

My s/n is ChesterBGSU

just message me and i'll invite you



Hornets fans are more than welcome too....i guess


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lynch is 4-4 now. ouch
41-34 hornets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When did we decide to put the Miami Sol on the court? I could swear this was the NBA playoffs........:upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

My God we are playing horrible.!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

##$#$#@ now Odom with 3 fouls!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the refs are sticking us in a rear


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

b.d. gave you the big nope with a facial on that fast break play. looks like his ankles doin a little better :\


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

with no lube....


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Odom with 3 fouls before halftime:upset:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Haha that stat cracks me up. Baron Davis penetrating.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

OMG.... b.diddy took 5 steps and no call?? What the???

man..im turning this off now..


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Damn Augmon was puttin it on Caron when they went to the floor.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Damn Augmon was puttin it on Caron when they went to the floor.


and they called it a jump ball...what bs


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Damn Augmon was puttin it on Caron when they went to the floor.


if a guy is on top of something like that..it should be a foul.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Rafer staring Wesley down after the foul. Getting physical now.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

What a lucky SOB!!!
Baron Davis.

hahahaha!!!!1


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Not the way they wanted to finish the half.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> What a lucky SOB!!!
> Baron Davis.
> 
> hahahaha!!!!1


He said it himself.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i am wishing Baron gets injured....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im getting sick and tired of hearing baron davis is hurt. he isnt hurt.

we have to start hitting some 3's. david wesley getting two free throws there at the end for flopping on rafer what go knows what is absurd. after the pushing and shoving the hornets have been getting away with the past 2 games, to call something like that is really bad.

i can live with them hitting every jump shot like they started off, but i cant deal with refs giving them BS calls like that all game.

we have to start getting to the line also. rasual took 1 shot i think, he made that 3. he should be in there more. i wanna see more substitutions. grants having a crap game as far as im concerned. 

eddie hitting the 3 off the glass will give him confidence, thats a good sign. wade needs to go at the rim stronger, and start jumping over people.
lets go heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> im getting sick and tired of hearing baron davis is hurt. he isnt hurt.
> 
> we have to start hitting some 3's. david wesley getting two free throws there at the end for flopping on rafer what go knows what is absurd. after the pushing and shoving the hornets have been getting away with the past 2 games, to call something like that is really bad.
> ...


he's going down this half....i didnt want to use it....but the time has come for a Baron avatar


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i am wishing Baron gets injured....


Its time for wade to use his slashing skills, and use up Baron's ankle/knee, and either allen if he gets into the game to have a knee-to-knee contact with Davis, and he probably be hobbling and struggling for the rest of the game

On a side note for the Marlin fans- Marlins- 3 Rockies-0 Bottom 1st


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

And Caron's Curse is going to have a new victim- B-Diddy:yes:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

CB what chatroom are u guys in?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it was about as active as our team so most of us left....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> he's going down this half....i didnt want to use it....but the time has come for a Baron avatar


:laugh:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

You should have made an avatar of his ankle or something.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

if you try using the refs as a scapecoat, you deter yourself from watching a very good game and enjoying it, so you should really stop getting to worked up about "bs calls" and "no calls" and "too many calls," because if you watch the game from another fans point of view rooting for the other team, youll see a whole lot of no calls as well, its a two way street. and you really shouldnt wish that a certain player gets hurt just because hes contributing for his team, thats just asinine.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> if you try using the refs as a scapecoat, you deter yourself from watching a very good game and enjoying it, so you should really stop getting to worked up about "bs calls" and "no calls" and "too many calls," because if you watch the game from another fans point of view rooting for the other team, youll see a whole lot of no calls as well, its a two way street. and you really shouldnt wish that a certain player gets hurt just because hes contributing for his team, thats just asinine.


well i guess i'm asinine......

My remote got broken b/c of Davis and it wants revenge...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> if you try using the refs as a scapecoat, you deter yourself from watching a very good game and enjoying it, so you should really stop getting to worked up about "bs calls" and "no calls" and "too many calls," because if you watch the game from another fans point of view rooting for the other team, youll see a whole lot of no calls as well, its a two way street. and you really shouldnt wish that a certain player gets hurt just because hes contributing for his team, thats just asinine.


....and if you don't think something is wrong with West getting the benefits of calls when guarding Odom then you must be crazy....Davis gets calls b/c he's a vet....Wade doesn't because he's a rookie...it is expected but should be the same for both teams


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> if you try using the refs as a scapecoat, you deter yourself from watching a very good game and enjoying it, so you should really stop getting to worked up about "bs calls" and "no calls" and "too many calls," because if you watch the game from another fans point of view rooting for the other team, youll see a whole lot of no calls as well, its a two way street. and you really shouldnt wish that a certain player gets hurt just because hes contributing for his team, thats just asinine.


They are fans, thats what they do............


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Damn NO is shooting above 60% from the field and 3pt line.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and if you think about it,

The Hornets shot 61% in the 1st half. If they shoot that again in the 2nd half, then I guess we're not supposed to win...

we started off slow and now I would HOPE we come out stronger and play how we should...

and this is 7200 posts


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

VanGundy is working the refs right now and the second half hasnt begun.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Did u see Burnie gone wild video?

hahaha!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> and this is 7200 posts


Ill get to work on you cake.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow no call on Eddie's steal?

I bet Baron would have been on the line....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Why is Grant shooting from that far back?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...if Odom could only get the same superstar calls as Davis....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Looks like they are about to brawl.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Looks like they are about to brawl.


we can only hope

hopefully our Van Gundy goes for Davis' leg like Jeff did to Zo....Baron would be out for months...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

davis with another lucky shot!!!

Wade is now getting schooled.


See we are just horrible on the road i hope we can overcome the 10 point deficit.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> we can only hope
> ...


Well he is short enough..........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need Jones to hit jumpers and everybody else has to attack the rim


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how about this for our matchups on D....


Caron -- Baron
Jones -- Wesley
Wade -- Augmon
Grant -- Magloire
Odom -- PJ


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nice little run closes the gap.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i couldve swore i just saw davis take the tip against your center and win.. aint that somethin


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i swear that Brown lowered his shoulder into Odom and he fell down and there was no call.................ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


call it both ways???


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hell Yeah!!!!

Lamar Odom!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1:45 left in the 3rd


Hornets 66
Heat 67


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

20-6 run now!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

20-6 run for the Heat




We want it more right now....finally we play with passion


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami 71-68 End of the 3rd


4th quarter is going to be intense...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

now we need to make another run and dont let Davis get a good shot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marlins 4-4 in the top of the 4th


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem is the man


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need to ask Baron how he gets the refs to ignore hand checks.....that'd help us alot


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

david west is an absolute monster on the boards, i wouldnt be surprised to see him average 12 rpg in the peak of his career.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd love to see the replay of Haslem going up against 3 hornets and not getting fouled......


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

atleast Odom makes a 3 point play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 4

5 mins left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 4 

3 mins left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2:43 left...Miami ball...down 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1:29 left

down 4


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

okay its over now.

We just have to get back when we play in our homecourt.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this game comes down to one thing. baron muscling wade and not being called for an offensive foul, and caron and wade and lamar gettign called for the most rediculous offensive fouls ever.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well pressure is on us now!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we are a joke on the road.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can the refs please use lube next time they stick it in us......thank you in advance from the Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gave over...now the pressure is on us to win at home again...we need to take game 5


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if Baron is hurt, Odom is white....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> if Baron is hurt, Odom is white....


i agree. Hes milking this whole injury thing for what its worth...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

not once has he complained about his injury, hes simply said that hes gonna give his very best and do whatever he can to help his team. even he was "milking" his injury for whats its worth, which i dont believe one bit, why would that matter whatsoever? your supposed to play 100% at all times, not slack off from somebody simply because they may be injured. if hes lying about his injury, then its the heats fault for being stupid enough to overlook that possibility.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol

he looked like his old self.


Now i hope we take a 3-2 lead


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> not once has he complained about his injury, hes simply said that hes gonna give his very best and do whatever he can to help his team. even he was "milking" his injury for whats its worth, which i dont believe one bit, why would that matter whatsoever? your supposed to play 100% at all times, not slack off from somebody simply because they may be injured. if hes lying about his injury, then its the heats fault for being stupid enough to overlook that possibility.


i guess u didnt hear what he said after game 1 and 2. If he plays terrible, its because he didnt play well because of his ankle, and if they win its him who is the hero playing through the terrible pain of his ankle........and hes making the injury look worse than it is to make him look better. Its quite obvious


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> i guess u didnt hear what he said after game 1 and 2. If he plays terrible, its because he didnt play well because of his ankle, and if they win its him who is the hero playing through the terrible pain of his ankle........and hes making the injury look worse than it is to make him look better. Its quite obvious


your gonna have to get me some audio qoutes or something of him actually saying that "if they win hes a hero playing through terrible pain", because thats something that is just beyond belief to me. 
ive heard him say that its tough to gaurd dwane wade because of the laterall movements he makes but he would try his best, stated after game 1, and after game 3 he sat out sundays practice and said "your not gonna see much explosion out of me." yes, he obviously got some of his legs back, and im sure some postgame qoutes today are gonna include him saying that his ankle was feeling alot better today, so just take it for what its worth.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Baron Davis played good but the announcers worshiped him today. Hes a good player but cmon.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> your gonna have to get me some audio qoutes or something of him actually saying that "if they win hes a hero playing through terrible pain", because thats something that is just beyond belief to me.
> ive heard him say that its tough to gaurd dwane wade because of the laterall movements he makes but he would try his best, stated after game 1, and after game 3 he sat out sundays practice and said "your not gonna see much explosion out of me." yes, he obviously got some of his legs back, and im sure some postgame qoutes today are gonna include him saying that his ankle was feeling alot better today, so just take it for what its worth.





> Hornets guard Baron Davis said after Sunday's game that Dwyane Wade never would have made that winning shot if Davis' ankle had not been hurting.


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8471602.htm

so hes saying they basically lost because of his ankle.

then tonight a perfect example is that segment they showed with with the injuries and that toy thing. That and the announcers being on his jock all night, and for good reason, made him sound like a "hero" tonight. How he lead his team to victory, injured, and blah blah ext....Its basically how he's perceived in the media. Hes milking it in that way.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

is it totally out of the question to believe that davis possibly could have contained wade if he was 100% injury free? in the last 2 games wade has gone 1-8 and 4-12, meaning hes shooting 25% in the games that davis has been looking more upbeat. however, i will agree that his statement shouldnt have been said publicly, thats somethin he shouldve kept at a minimum to him and his teammates. and ya, the announcers were givin davis alot of airtime, but they were also doing the same for odom, you give credit when credits due, these guys are obviously the focal point of their teams.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> is it totally out of the question to believe that davis possibly could have contained wade if he was 100% injury free? in the last 2 games wade has gone 1-8 and 4-12, meaning hes shooting 25% in the games that davis has been looking more upbeat. however, i will agree that his statement shouldnt have been said publicly, thats somethin he shouldve kept at a minimum to him and his teammates. and ya, the announcers were givin davis alot of airtime, but they were also doing the same for odom, you give credit when credits due, these guys are obviously the focal point of their teams.


did u see that segment with that toy with the whole injury thing. That was too much


Baron has been 100% since game 1.

I think the ankle is there as an excuse if they lose. If they lose the series, I could bet Baron will say somehting to the extent about his ankle


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> if Baron is hurt, Odom is white....


odom is white


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

this game was fair, but the hornets got just waaaay too lucky.

i mean two 3 ptrs by baron davis off balance with a hand and a blanket in his face, thats lucky bank prayer by augmon at the buzzer with 3 players hounding him... simply ridiculous.

we were very, very unlucky.
good game.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i think all the other matchups will be over by next game  we're going to be the only ones with one or maybe two more games left.


----------

